# Does Freebsd use pulseaudio?



## aimeec1995 (Oct 20, 2017)

What is the default soundsystem for freebsd?


----------



## aragats (Oct 20, 2017)

aimeec1995 said:


> What is the default soundsystem for freebsd?


OSS


aimeec1995 said:


> Does Freebsd use pulseaudio?


You can install it: audio/pulseaudio


----------



## tobik@ (Oct 20, 2017)

The default is a variant of the Open Sound System.  FreeBSD's sound(4) implements its API and it provides the audio devices (/dev/dsp*, /dev/mixer*, ...).

PulseAudio is yet another software abstraction above them.

Support for it can be compiled into a number of ports by enabling the PULSEAUDIO port option globally.  Some ports enable PulseAudio support by default or have a hard dependency on it.  So effectively yes, FreeBSD uses PulseAudio.


----------



## aimeec1995 (Oct 20, 2017)

Thanks.
Can I change the shared memory for OSS?
On linux, with pulse audio I would change 
shm-size-bytes in /etc/pulse/daemon.conf and /etc/pulse/client.conf to 8mb

Do you know how I would do that in OSS?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 20, 2017)

aimeec1995 said:


> Can I change the shared memory for OSS?


Why do you think you need to?


----------



## aimeec1995 (Oct 20, 2017)

SirDice said:


> Why do you think you need to?



It is using too much of my limited 32bit address space.


----------



## tobik@ (Oct 21, 2017)

aimeec1995 said:


> It is using too much of my limited 32bit address space.


What do you mean? OSS barely uses any memory at all. How have you measured it?


----------

